# Wag.com



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

:smile:

Really like this online store. 

I've used them a couple times now. Smooth as silk and reasonable prices also. 

Thumbs up.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I like them, too! Have used them a few times and can only say good things about them!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

A lot of people on another forum I'm on love this site as well.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've ordered from them. Fastest shipping of any online dog food place I've tried. I will order from them again!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I've had great experience with WAG also . . . got the food delivered in 23 hrs. and no shipping charge.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I have an order of cat litter due here tomorrow. First time ordering from them.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

they're pretty good, I also like mrchewy.com, fast shipping and excellent customer service.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

glad to hear we all agree.

Oh yeah, the food I ordered when I posted this last week(Wed I think)...

It arrived Friday afternoon. 

Great outfit.


----------

